# Peterborough Bakery and Dairy Crest Sites



## elims1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there,

I drove past the Dairy Crest and Rathbones Bakery in Peterborough the other day, and I've been trying to find as much information on it as possible. What does everyone know about it? 

I know that the bakery employed 172 people and closed in 2004, and I also know that the Dairy Crest and Bakery closed at similar times, but other than that I'm pretty clueless. Everyone on the internet seems to have the same information and the same photographs. What state is it in now? Who owns it? Are there any plans for it? 

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Apparently Morrisson's(?) bought it in 2005, but do they still own it?


----------



## krela (Jan 30, 2012)

You're asking the wrong people really.


----------



## djmcambs (Feb 2, 2012)

rathbones was sold to starbake anglia before morrisons, then they sold it,and relocated, the site is due for demolision, and the area is to be redeveloped for the new peterborough rail station quarter, thats all ive heard. hope this helps


----------

